# reverse dimple golf balls



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

i forgot the correct name, but they are suppose to simulate real golf balls but only go a fraction of the distance.. 

ive looked at different stores and couldnt find any.

are they worth the buy for practice in the back yard?


----------

